# Arc or Pendulum



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

How many people use the Arc putting method, or the Pendulum method. Have you ever tried both and if so which were you more successful with?


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

I use the pendulum, not because I think it's better just because it's what my dad taught me when I was a kid and it's what I feel most comfortable with.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I also use the Pendulum. I used to use the Arc method, but I found that at longer distances I tended to pull the ball, so I just started using the Pendulum stroke. With the putter I'm using now, the Arc swing would be uncomfortable anyway, so the Pendulum it is!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

On one hand, I'm pretty much a feel player, but use a pendulum stroke.


----------

